# 40% off JoAnn coupon - valid thru 9/6



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you!!! Will have to go check this out now.


----------



## WildeHeart (Aug 18, 2008)

You're very welcome! I know my Joanns doesn't have the best Halloween selection, but I thought with everyone working on such amazing projects for this year that it could be useful to some


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah it's perfect for crafts and building things if fabric or other stuff is needed. They do sell some similar things as Michaels. If anything I've gotten so good accessories to things from Joanns.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

WildeHeart,
Thank you so much. Now I won't have to fight with my spouse about who gets the "one" coupon.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Check your local Michaels, the one near us takes competitors coupons.


----------

